# Whos shootin what



## Preds21

Just out if curiosity who is shooting what as far as guns, shells(ex. 3 1/2" BBB Reming ton Nitro Steel) I shoot a Benelli Nove I use either 3 1/2 Winchester Xpert, Rem. Sportsman of Federal Black Cloud


----------



## blhunter3

I have a Browning BPS 3 1/2 inch
Remington 1187 DU supper gun 3 inch
Remington 20 gauge 870 3 inch
I shoot which ever shell is the cheapest


----------



## mnbirdhunter

Benelli SBE II and usually use Federal 3.5 BB until the late season I will use Hevi Shot 3.5 B


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Beretta Urika 2 shooting 3" Kent Fasteel #1's with a patternmaster.


----------



## USAlx50

H&R .410 single shot with uncle Billies hot handloads. You should see the little thing whack them sky carp!!


----------



## jgat

Beretta Xtrema II, with "old reliable" Rem 870 in the truck just in case.
I usually shoot 3" Winchester Supremes BB or 3.5" Kent #2's.


----------



## goosebusters2

SBE 3 1/2 IN
as far as shells, whatever is on sale, especially during the spring


----------



## shooteminthelips

Sbe II with a Drake Killer Choke and 3 1/2 inch Winchester Expert BB's.


----------



## Scatterwood

Benelli Nova and I love 3in Premium Federal BB's but at $16 a box I find myself shooting Remington High Velocity


----------



## USSapper

3 inch 870....I shoot whatever is on sale


----------



## harvester

SBE and Federal 3 1/2" BBB


----------



## ghostbuster

benilli nova 3 1/2" ferdal and blackcoud and i usally shot 3 and 3 1/2 in every shell type


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

SBEII - DrakeKiller tube - 3" Federal Blue Box BB 1 1/4

Beretta E686 O/U - Drakekiller tubes on both barrels (one more open, one tighter) - 3" Federal Blue Box BB 1 1/4


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Browning Gold Hunter 3.5'' 30 inch barrel. I usually shoot 2 3/4 or 3 inch 2's or BB's


----------



## Preds21

All i have heard with browning golds was problems how is yors working for u


----------



## Hardsell

Benelli SBEI using a Wad Wizard SWAT 12 and Federal 3 inch #2's.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Preds21 said:


> All i have heard with browning golds was problems how is yors working for u


You can ask any of the guys that hunt wiht me how it works. I have never had any problems with it at all. The only thing I have to do is clean it, the same as any auto. I have shot it from 100 degrees to 20 below and it cycled every time


----------



## bandman

Meet Gerkyn. He's a Super Mag equipped w/ a 26" barrel and likes to shoot mainly 3" (Expert BB's), but 3 1/2's when they're as much as a box of 3's. He changes his mind on shot size and brands from time to time depending which lid he likes to put the vibe out in: his PM or DK. (Okay, I'm gonna step outta cyber world now.)


----------



## Crack Shot

Bandman,
The first pictucre looks like you shoot a patternmaster, next one looks like a drakekiller. or is that your pheasant choke? :lol:


----------



## crewhunting

For duck i use my browning cynergy o/u. With synthetic stocks and double patter masters. For geese i use my browning gold ten with patter master. Ammo I like winchester drylock. I wish they still made one shot winchester doesnt make it any more only federal


----------



## Chuck Smith

Extrema 2..... 3" orange box federals BB's or 2's. 1 1/4 oz. Drake Killer choke tube.

Can't wait for spring!


----------



## bandman

Crack Shot said:


> Bandman,
> The first pictucre looks like you shoot a patternmaster, next one looks like a drakekiller. or is that your pheasant choke? :lol:


Pheasant choke is still in the case, but great b-day present indeed! :wink: 8)


----------



## USAlx50

Have you patterned your DK and PM side by side?


----------



## cutt-em

Winchester X2 & X3 both 28" 3 1/2 chamber - Kent, Federal, 1's & 2's Love it!!!!


----------



## cut'em

Browning auto10 with Hevi shot #2's as far as the choke I'm shooting a super full turkey which I know your not suppose to shoot nothing but lead through but it patterns great. Hey Bandman I see hearing protection hanging there Very smart move! everyone should wear them.


----------



## bandman

USAlx50 said:


> Have you patterned your DK and PM side by side?


I've been trying to get around to that, but know what shoots up to my likings out of both in my price ranges. This summer I'll drop some money and time when I'm bored just to get exact results for good measure. (PM-Experts, DK-Remington Sportsmans and Fed Blue.) I've found spending more than $9-10/box is simply uneconomical for me b/c these chokes just rake.



> Hey Bandman I see hearing protection hanging there Very smart move! everyone should wear them.


I wish you were right, but them are only there for sighting in the rifles and when I shoot handgun. I have some nice muffs too, but they get in the way of my cheek and the butt stock screwing up everything when it comes to aiming and comfort. I think I'm paying the price already not wearing them while I hunt as my ears start to ring out of nowhere occasionally and will be forced to wear plugs some day. :x


----------



## cut'em

My left ear started to ring about 4 years ago at age 40 and never stopped. The ear doctor says a hearing aid in that ear will help me hear out of it again but will never stop the ringing. first thing he asked is "do you shoot alot" that's why your left ear goes first. It's crazy I used to do the same thing sight or pattern my gun 20 shots with ear muffs and then shoot 500 rounds afield with nothing. Save what you got now boys! or if you want I'll trade my ears for yours. I often wonder what the world would sound like without the ringing.


----------



## diver_sniper

USSapper said:


> 3 inch 870....I shoot whatever is on sale


 :withstupid: Does the job.


----------



## USAlx50

Ears are over rated... Ive had 11 surgeries on mine and everytime a new doctor looks at them i get the "holy $hit, your ear drums are one big scar." I should probably take better care of them but meh, they haven't been good to me so F em.

On a serious note I shoot a sx3 3.5" with ole reliable 870 as a backup should the sx3 ever have a fault. Drake killers on both, and usually federal blue box 3" 1.25 ounce shells.


----------



## Preds21

Are the After Market choke really that good I use the Factory choke for my nova, the only after market choke i bought was and undertaker choke and that was b/c it cost $3 and i use it as a sporting clays choke


----------



## USAlx50

I swear by my drakekillers but no, they are definately not neccessary. The factory benelli chokes should do the job well.


----------



## Preds21

whats ur choke meaure to be, a full? and how much does it cost just for $h!t$ and giggles


----------



## justund223

he custom makes the choke depending on you bore diameter so that with the loads he gives you, you will have 100% patteren in a 30 inch circle at 30 yds. he put tons a time into the idea of these chokes and there are great, there only 80 dallars too which is also a plus.


----------



## WingDinger

Stoeger p-350 28" barrel with a carlson choke tube. 3 1/2 BBB and T shot winchester xpert.


----------



## dwshunt

Rem 11-87 Super Mag or Rem 870 Super Mag

3.5" Federal Red Box 2s.

Just got a great deal on shells.

3" Federal Red Box 2s for $7.97 and 3.5" 2s for $9.97. Picked some up for friends in ND too. Ended up buying 60 boxes of 3" and 25 boxes of 3.5". Got em at Dicks Sporting Goods in Woodbury. They still have 3" 3s for $7.97.


----------



## huntingdude16

I'll be the odd duck here and say 20ga Stoeger SxS for most things. Will break out the 12 or carry the 12 along for the possibility of longer shots.

Shells......vary. I'm not loyal to any particular load....yet.


----------



## Horker23

SBE, undertaker choke, Kent Fast steel 4,2,BB


----------



## WI_Trapper

M2, 11-87Super Mag or Nova, Kent Fast Steel in #2 or #BB in 3 inch


----------



## mtgreenheads

Extrema 2 or SBE, Kent 1s. Terror chokes and Bill Saunders chokes, looking into a drake killer.

Also love my tricked out Gold 10 with sportingammo 1.5 ounce 1s @ 1600 fps...AWESOME combo.


----------



## justund223

i shoot a sx2 with a drakekiller, patterns great with federal shells


----------



## justund223

chalk up another FPP


----------



## snow123geese

Remington 870 With 3'' BB Remington Shells


----------



## hunter121390

sears ted williams 12 gauge
winchester 1300
some other gun. i don't know what type
remington 1300


----------



## Gillbilly

superX3 28" ,3"win supreme 2orBB,Drake killer tube.


----------



## Preds21

hunter121390 said:


> sears ted williams 12 gauge
> winchester 1300
> some other gun. i don't know what type
> remington 1300


Can you put a pic of the Remington 1300 on b/c i do not believe that remington makes a model 1300 unless you mean a remington 1100 i tried googling remington 1300 and nothing came up


----------



## Large munsterlander1

Ithaca 10 guage 3 and 1/2 mag! Wat ever shells i can afford! :eyeroll:


----------



## quackkilla

3 inch 870 i shoot whatever i can afford at the time


----------



## fylling35

Browning Gold - 3.5" - 28" barrel 
Usually shoot Kent Fasteel. 2/BB

A lot of guys are scared of the Browning Golds...I love mine. They swing great and shoot great. The only thing is that you gotta keep them clean...its really tuff at times like hunting spring snows. But, I just look at it as an even better reason to keep my gun clean and take better care of it.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Winchester Super X3, winchester super X 2's or BB's


----------



## GB GooseHunter

SBEII Drakekiller choke tube and experts and federals


----------



## Quacker Wacker

crewhunting said:


> For duck i use my browning cynergy o/u. With synthetic stocks and double patter masters. For geese i use my browning gold ten with patter master. Ammo I like winchester drylock. I wish they still made one shot winchester doesnt make it any more only federal


I also have a cynergy! How do u like the double pattern master in it i have always wondered about doing that? Does it work well? Pros?Cons?


----------



## BBD25

nova 2 3/4 in. 2 shot. can't beat it


----------



## Preds21

crewhunting said:


> For duck i use my browning cynergy o/u. With synthetic stocks and double patter masters. For geese i use my browning gold ten with patter master. Ammo I like winchester drylock. I wish they still made one shot winchester doesnt make it any more only federal


I do not know if this will help at all but Estate make 1's still


----------



## BigT

SX3 with #2 Black Cloud all year, hasn't let me down yet.... :sniper:


----------



## HonkerExpress

Winchesters all the way, SX-3 & SX-2, both have patternmasters on them, the SX-3 has the extended range for snows, and the SX-2 has the Medium range for canadas and mallards.

I love the fact I can interchange the two, probably don't need two of them, but I like having a back up.


----------



## sdrookie

Nova

3" #2 Hevishot

.675 Undertaker

Thats for geese

Factory IC and steel for ducks


----------



## dukegoose

Rem 1000 3inch patternmaster with 3 inch experts BB


----------



## steelshotshooter

I shoot a Remington 870 pump with a 30" Hastings Wadlock barrel and full choke...

I handload and shoot 2 3/4" shells exclusively. For the big Canada's, I shoot 7/8 oz. of "T" steel and have no problem taking birds out to a full 60 yards with complete pellet pass through....

sss


----------



## wickedmfer

Reminton 1100 comp n choke extended tube in mod. and remington HD 2 3/4" #6 & #4's


----------



## muddy river

870 Super Mag, Terror Choke, Black Cloud #2's. Deadly combo. :wink:


----------

